# Mixed Orchid Species



## albert (Aug 25, 2008)

some more flowering Species- Phalaeopsis,Bulb, etc..
cheers
Albert


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice pics. what's the single flower Phal in your pics? stuartiana?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2008)

Good work, thanx for posting!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice pics. what's the single flower Phal in your pics? stuartiana?


I was wondering the same thing! 
And what's the bulbo?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2008)

Doesn't stuartiana have spots, and a dark part on the lip?


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 25, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Doesn't stuartiana have spots, and a dark part on the lip?


I believe the normal varities do, Dot


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 26, 2008)

Are those true phal amabilis and bulbo nymphopolitanum/levanae..? Great growing!


----------



## albert (Aug 26, 2008)

*mixed species*

yes one is a Phal. anabilis and the other one is a Bulb levanae- 
cheers
Albert


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 27, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> Are those true phal amabilis and bulbo nymphopolitanum/levanae..? Great growing!


:clap::clap: Nice going!


----------

